# Travel Insurance



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Travel insurance is due for renewal soon, and we do have pre existing complications.
I have telephoned a few, and the CC asks far less questions and their quote is well below all others. I am not a member, but I will need to join, if I want to take advantage.
I just need to wait for my renewal quote!
Just thought this might help!
OH and I have been 100% truthful and the price was right!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You might want to try Allclear Travel insurance for a comparative quote.

You can do it on-line and add endless medical conditions.

Came up trumps for us _cf_ Saga - who wanted a second mortgage to continue our cover.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you looked at Comfort , they don't ask you to list all your existing conditions , only to confirm that you have not had a terminal prognosis


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> Have you looked at Comfort , they don't ask you to list all your existing conditions , only to confirm that you have not had a terminal prognosis


I tried Comfort a couple of times and they always said I needed to have home insurance with them and it was an add on!
Don't worry guys, I posted the thread as I thought it might help others. I have other options, and am pretty well sorted. I just need to wait for my renewal premium


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Graham we got a good deal from Staysure.co.uk this time round for our current 5 month trip including pre-existing conditions.
Worth a try for an online quote.

Terry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Graham we got a good deal from Staysure.co.uk this time round for our current 5 month trip including pre-existing conditions.
> Worth a try for an online quote.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry, we have been insured with Staysure, but last year they would not insure Mrs G:surprise:


----------



## britcoms (Aug 10, 2012)

I opened a Flex account with Nationwide which gives free annual travel insurance and told them to forget cover for my medical conditions.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

britcoms said:


> I opened a Flex account with Nationwide which gives free annual travel insurance and told them to forget cover for my medical conditions.


Thanks, but that is taking one hell of a chance, as if any serious thing happened they would want medical records and the slightest connection, would nullify any claim.
I hate paying, but it depends on circumstances and as Clint Eastward said, Do You Feel Lucky!
For me, I would probably take the chance, but for Mrs G, she deserves better!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We have CC Annual Multi Trip. I can only speak from personal experience. My wife fell of her bike and dislocated her shoulder whilst in France on a Saturday morning and the CC Emergency Officer was terrific, as were all the French people, emergency services and Agen Hospital staff who assisted us.
You will never know what service you will receive from your insurer until you need them. Find out who your point of contact is in the event you need your insurers assistance. With the CC it is their own staff.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It was very interesting signing up with Allclear on-line.

I entered the most recent and serious conditions first (bowel cancer, chemo, pending inguinal hernia operation & etc) and the site gave me a very reasonable quote.

I then telephoned them and asked just how far back and how trivial should I go with my medical history.

He told me to bung *everything* down.

So I went back on-line and added half a dozen or more conditions - like kidney stones over 30 years ago.

*The quote stayed exactly the same!*

But I now have total peace of mind that everything I mentioned *will be covered* in the unlikely event of a recurrence.

Joint annual policy so obviously added on everything that Lynda has/is.

The quote stayed the same! Approx £350 which is not bad given that we are both now in our 70's.

Remember - insurers only want your money; they do not want to give any of it back and will find any and every excuse not to do so.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> It was very interesting signing up with Allclear on-line.
> 
> I entered the most recent and serious conditions first (bowel cancer, chemo, pending inguinal hernia operation & etc) and the site gave me a very reasonable quote.
> 
> ...


Never heard of them, anybody know if they pay out OK.
Agree Pippin, you need to tell them everything so no get out of jail clause!
Sounds good though:smile2:


----------

